# Whatever happend to Rhode Gear?



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This relates to vintage accessories: As someone who was into MTBs from about 1986 (bought my first one) to 1995 (end of college) and then "dropped out" for several years, I have wondered what happened to Rhode Gear. I remember them being pretty dominant in packs and car racks during the 80s and 90s.

I did a quick internet search and nothing new came up. The only fairly clear reference I found was at the BikePro site, which indicated Bell bought them at some point, along with Blackburn. Was the Rhode Gear brand part of Blackburn before, or was this a separate acquisition? I also saw some references to Rhode Gear racks "by Yakima". Did Yakima ever own the Rhode Gear name?

Just curious, really...


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

I understand Yakima bought them out, and let the name just disappear; there are a couple of other companies that had their products and names taken over by the "big" boys; BIC (the lighter guys) also had a sturdy roof rack that was inexpensive, and had bike attachement accessories; they too no longer make bike related gear, instead, focusing on all water sport carrier solutions.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Funny, I was just telling someone yesterday about Flickstands. Man I wish someone would bring them back, they were a fantastic simple solution, that worked even better than what they replaced.....


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Funny, I was just telling someone yesterday about Flickstands. Man I wish someone would bring them back, they were a fantastic simple solution, that worked even better than what they replaced.....


I had to dig into my vintage parts bin to verify the numbers I still have, that would be 9; they are a great and simple solution to a constant problem.....


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

For a couple of years in the early 1980's, Raleigh actually had a braze-on style Flickstand that mounted on the down tube. Little cleaner looking than the big plastic band around the frame.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Hopefully Rhode Gear died a well deserved death. My experience with them was very poor.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Hopefully Rhode Gear died a well deserved death.


:lol:

Yeah, other than the Flickstand, most other stuff was kinda dubious, too much plastic that broke too easily.....


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i found one of these in a parts bin and could not for the life of me figure out what its purpose was. untill i googled it of course.
i wonder if it could be used for a 1x9 chainguide?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My first helmet was a Rhode Gear. Guess it worked ok. Used it to bike all day, and then in the evening we used it as a heavy duty ping pong ball..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Flickstand! Let me know if anybody has an extra they are willing to give up for sale or trade. I have a city bike that has a heavy front rack and it flops around constantly to my great annoyance.

Cool!

p.s. they made just about the worst bike racks ever. ugh!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Steeljaws.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^what's with all the "stuff" hangin off the handle bar's?


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

ae111black said:


> Steeljaws.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^what's with all the "stuff" hangin off the handle bar's?


It's not my bike, it's belongs to someone either from San Francisco or somewhere South of the Border, LMAO...


----------



## acedude1514 (May 21, 2010)

Steeljaws said:


> It's not my bike, it's belongs to someone either from San Francisco or somewhere South of the Border, LMAO...


yeah, bigotry, that's funny


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

acedude1514 said:


> yeah, bigotry, that's funny


Two posts in, and already showing a thin skin.

Seems pretty non offensive to me, amazing what can be read into things if one tries hard enough.....:skep:

Did you join, just to post that? Thanks for bringing something to the table.....

Welcome aboard, you jumped into a tough crowd


----------



## acedude1514 (May 21, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Two posts in, and already showing a thin skin.
> 
> Seems pretty non offensive to me, amazing what can be read into things if one tries hard enough.....:skep:
> 
> ...











:thumbsup:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> too much plastic that broke too easily.....


Yeah, like on their bike racks, with the unpleasant results.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

So writing in a super old post. I have a Rhode Gear multi-tool out of my old parts stash. Still gonna use it in my SS seat bag. It’s paid for and sturdy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

EKram said:


> So writing in a super old post. I have a Rhode Gear multi-tool out of my old parts stash. Still gonna use it in my SS seat bag. It's paid for and sturdy.


Answer the question or be found in contempt.


----------

